# Need Help TUT for a Halloween look



## Dirrtyblue65 (Oct 24, 2007)

Absenthminded - http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY28568

that's the chart i need a TUT for or atleast some kind of tip or help with it, please, would really appreciate it!


----------

